# fargo/moorhead groups?



## xshadow (Oct 26, 2008)

im looking for a group in the fargo moorhead area and want to start or join a game if possible and if any one lives in the area let me know i would like to get a game going or start one thanks


----------



## theinsouciantdm (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey, I'm over here in Moorhead and I am looking to start a group.  I would be happy to have you join (or play in a campaign of yours).

Shoot me an e-mail at wdp77@hotmail.com

Wayne


----------

